# Best team recruiting classes ever?



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Of course the Michigan Fab 5 is up there, but I think this years Kentucky class with Bledsoe, Orton, Cousins and that other guy could give it a run for its money
Also a few years back we had Augustin, Durant, D.James for Texas, Oden, Conley and Cook for Texas and Ellington, Lawson and Wright for UNC
I didnt really get into college basketball until the new millenium so I dont know much about the history
Were Drexler and Olajuwon in the same class?
Who was in Magics, Jordans and Kareems classes???


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Antoine Walker, Ron Mercer, Wayne Turner, Scott Padgett recruiting class was pretty good.


----------



## and1king (Jan 15, 2010)

Brandon Rush, Mario Chalmers, Darrell Author was pretty good for KU a few years back. Another good one was Florida in 2004: Joakim Noah, Al Horford, Cory Brewer, Taurean Green. 

The best has to be the Fab Five though. Five freshmen led them to the Championship game two years in a row (as Sophomores in year 2 obviously). We haven't seen anything like that prior to - or sense then.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Good call on the Kentucky one

I dont think Rush, Chalmers and Arthur were all in the same class but ya the Florida one wasnt highly touted coming out of HS but turned out pretty well for them...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Nick Anderson, Kendall Gill, Marcus Liberty, Stephen Bardo class at Illinois was pretty good as well.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> The Antoine Walker, Ron Mercer, Wayne Turner, Scott Padgett recruiting class was pretty good.


One of my favs of all time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

2010 UNC Recruiting class


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

your 3 players aren't _that _good


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

2 of them ARE that good


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Memphis and Ohio State have better classes according to Rivals and Scout
We shall see, but its waaaay to early to call them one of the best ever, your making yourself seem like a homer by saying something like that


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

At least I can say this year's UK class and have people agree with me. *H*omer *B*oy...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i wondered what that stood for. all so clear now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When we win the championship, you guys wont have anything to say lol, I should change my name to CB


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HB said:


> When we win the championship, you guys wont have anything to say lol, I should change my name to CB


The three freshmen classes that have had the most impact in there freshmen season over the last twenty years:
1. 1992 Michigan (Fab Five)
2. 2002 Syracuse (Carmelo, G-MAc, and well.. nobody.... QUALITY over Quantity)
3. 2009 Kentucky (if they keep this up)

EDIT - Overlooked Oden, Conley, Cook from Ohio St


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

A good one this decade was Kansas 1999 class, which I beleive had Hinrich, Collison, Gooden... and while trying to find if there was anyone else. I came accross this article.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/basketball/news?slug=jn-tophoopsclasses052909&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Good article, cant beleive TM didnt mention those Duke classes,haha...certainly better than Barnes Bullock and Marshall


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

eh, i almost typed it 3 different times. being a homer is dumb. although, having 2 National POYs from 1 class is pretty legit. was there any other class from that list that had that?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The 2010 mention was meant to be taking as joke fellas, lol they are good, but they arent as good as Lawson's class or Mccants class either and I didnt mention them.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Don't back track now Homer. :lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nah its true, there's a post I made in the HS ball thread where I said there are a couple of other point guards I wished Roy had gone after. Lawson is a superior player, so is Felton.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Fab 5, Oden's Class, Horford/Noah's class, Flintstone collection that played at Michigan State.


----------



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Fab 5,Ku's class with rush,chalmers,micah downs,Ohio's state class with Oden,Daequan Cook,Conley...I think this Uk class is special as well.


----------

